# Oil Leak



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

Hey guys, been a while since i've been on this webboard, but here i am, and i've got a small issue...I noticed a small spot of oil on the ground when i moved my car today, so, this evening i came home and put it up on jackstands to take a look. I found the oil leak, and something else that looks odd....You'll have to tell me just how odd it is. 










What you're looking at is the bellhousing for the transmission, the letters that are stamped into the metal are on the transmission side, the other side is the engine. The oil seems to be gathering by that hole that's between the engine and tranny, but i can't tell where it's coming from...My guess would be rear main seal, etc...but i wouldn't know unless i separated the two (not happening right now...) I'm wondering if that hole is supposed to be there, or if something has hit it and it was fatigued to begin with? 

Here's another shot, you can see the bellhousing to the right, along with the flywheel. 










Another note, does anyone know what this sensor is? It looks like a magnetic pickup of some sort, and i think it had the word ABE GERMANY on it.










It plugs into the rear of the engine, and looks like it's picking up something from the flywheel...I thought RPM, but that wouldn't make any sense on a modern engine, least not right there, i'd think you'd find something else to use as a pickup. Thanks....IF anyone has any ideas as to where common oil leaks are on this end of the engine, i'd appreciate it...

I don't remember seeing any leaks prior to this, but it was down about a half quart, just don't know how many miles it's been leaking for...Currently running Mobil 0W-40, but might switch back to Castrol 5W-40 soon and see if that helps the problem. Car has 84,000 miles.


----------



## kaptinkangaru (Aug 17, 2006)

Clean all that oil off with some brake cleaner, put it back up on stands and run it. Best way to find the leak is to get under there and watch. Just a matter of time till you start to see oil seeping out of somewhere.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

Actually, the first photo was taken after cleaning it off so it was dry, and then running the car. I crawled under there and looked, didn't see anything, brought the revs up to between 2k-4k rpm and fluctuated them there for a few minutes, crawled back under, still not much, so i let it idle for an additional 10-15 minutes and then i took the photo you see. The oil puddles up right under that hole, it's not "running" down from any particular location, which makes me think it's dripping from the rear of the engine block, potentially between the block and the flywheel...I'll keep an eye on it, and crawl under there a few more times before i call it quits...PS, is the hole normal or abnormal?


----------



## matwood1980 (Nov 14, 2010)

*Same Oil Leak Problem*

My wife's December made 2005 MKV Jetta is doing the exact same thing. At first I thought she hit a speed bump and chipped the bell housing but looking I your picture I now know that isn't the case. I talked with my local dealership and they think its the transmission seal around the torque converter. They have never done a rear main seal and they mentioned that the design was not conventional or servieable. I plan to take it in to have them make an assement but if it is the tranny seal, the whole tranny needs to be replaced as the dealership can not change the seal.

Her's also started after an oil change. She's got about 82,000 miles with no problems (other than this)

I'll let you what I find out.

Mike


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up on the undesirable problem...grrrrrr.... I can say this much, there's about zero way i'm putting a new transmission in a car that's only 4 years old. Especially considering how great the car has been with exception of this issue...Really wish something like this would have happened when the car was under warranty, but unfortunately that ended 20,000 miles ago. I guess i'll just hope it doesn't get any worse, and i don't have a full transmission failure on the horizon, while i plan to keep an eye on the engine oil level and go from there....PS, my 06' Jetta was manufactured sometime in 05' as well.


----------



## uselessvw (Apr 11, 2011)

I have the same hole and leak does anyone have any results as what you guys did to fix it?


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Check this thread out, which happens to be on the first page of this forum right now - vacuum pump is a common source of oil leaks in that area.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5898558-2.5-engine-oil-leak


----------



## robspirn (Jan 1, 2014)

*So what was the issue - same thing on my wife's 2009 jetta*

So what was the issue - same thing on my wife's 2009 jetta


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

robspirn said:


> So what was the issue - same thing on my wife's 2009 jetta


Vacuum Pump / Vacuum pump seal.


----------

